# von webseite auf eigenen PC zugreifen



## lausbub72 (6. November 2010)

Hallo 

ich hab da eine frage, mit der suche bzw bei google finde ich leider nicht die passende Antwort auf mein Problem.

und zwar habe ich auf meinen Mac xampp laufen. Darauf habe ich ein cms laufen.

Zudem habe ich eine Webseite die ebenfalls mit einem cms leuft.

Jetzt würde ich gerne ein Module in die webseite einbauen, das die index.php vom cms vom mac per iframe einbindet und ausführt.

Wäre das überhaupt möglich? und wenn ja, wie stelle ich das am besten an und was brauch ich dazu?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Gruß 

Thorsten


----------



## CPoly (6. November 2010)

Richte dir einen http://www.dyndns.org Account ein. Danach stellst du deinen Router so ein, dass er automatisch bei dyndns deine neue IP Adresse bekanntmacht. Jetzt musst du nur noch Port 80 freigeben und an deinen PC weiterleiten (forwarden).


----------



## lausbub72 (6. November 2010)

Hallo, klingt ja nicht mal so kompliziert, 
probiere ich gleich mal aus, ob ichs hin bekomme. 


Gibt es sonnst noch was zu beachten?


Gruß
Thorsten


----------

